# Are you clever - can you help



## MrHappy (Sep 18, 2009)

I was hoping some of you would be interested in this type of thing. I need a 'stylish' name for a childcare centre. I was hoping for single words like Aspirations or Visions but all suggestions will be considered.
Thanks in advance


----------



## kupper (Sep 18, 2009)

second hand children for sale enquire within ?


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 18, 2009)

Lol!!


----------



## Hetty (Sep 18, 2009)

Visions is not good. People have been killed for having visions, like Joan of Arc.. And it's also associated with mental illnesses such as schizophrenia. Not really child-friendly.


----------



## Danielle-S (Sep 18, 2009)

Cherubs?
Discoveries?
I know, its late


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 19, 2009)

Maybe something to do with fairies....ummm, castles, fairies, pixies, unicorns, gnomes,.....


----------



## AnthonyJ (Sep 19, 2009)

Boys To Men?


----------



## JupiterCreek (Sep 19, 2009)

What's the demographic of your client base? Leafy posh suburb, struggling young family area, or bogan central?


----------



## MrHappy (Sep 19, 2009)

JupiterCreek said:


> What's the demographic of your client base? Leafy posh suburb, struggling young family area, or bogan central?


 
Outer suburb/town of a bigger town. Catering to all walks of life. Rural-ish setting in the wet tropics. Quite a bit of agriculture around. The town was built around the sugar cane industry - has since also moved into other areas (bananas, papaws, etc)


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 19, 2009)

Tots 'r' us ...


----------



## Lewy (Sep 19, 2009)

Government Baby bonus care or

Bonus Baby's child care Center

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 19, 2009)

Lewy said:


> Government Baby bonus care or
> 
> Bonus Baby's child care Center
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


 what about YOU BREED EM WE FEED EM ....


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 19, 2009)

MrHappy said:


> Outer suburb/town of a bigger town. Catering to all walks of life. Rural-ish setting in the wet tropics. Quite a bit of agriculture around. The town was built around the sugar cane industry - has since also moved into other areas (bananas, papaws, etc)



You need a name that reflects values and learning. As corny as it sounds what i recon would work the best would be along the lines of '(insert suburb/city) Family Early Learning Center'


----------



## wokka (Sep 19, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> You need a name that reflects values and learning. As corny as it sounds what i recon would work the best would be along the lines of '(insert suburb/city) Family Early Learning Center'



Is that what it is or is it a Child Care Center?


----------



## Jungletrans (Sep 19, 2009)

Anklebiters


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 19, 2009)

Dingos?


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 19, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> Dingos?


 BAAAH HA HA HA I think this is my favourite ....:lol::lol::lol:
and whats even better is only Aussies would get the humour behind the name


----------



## JupiterCreek (Sep 19, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> BAAAH HA HA HA I think this is my favourite ....:lol::lol::lol:
> and whats even better is only Aussies would get the humour behind the name


 
And how many of us read that and could hear Meryl Streep's dreadful attempt at an Aussie accent? :shock:

Maybe "Warrigal Daycare - All our dingos are certified 100% vegetarian!"


----------



## Sarah24 (Sep 19, 2009)

Jungletrans said:


> Anklebiters


 
i like...do this one...lol


----------



## JasonL (Sep 19, 2009)

Crappy Nappies Child Care.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Sep 19, 2009)

grasshoppers

or jacksons playground :lol:


----------



## Daryl_H (Sep 19, 2009)

Little1's


----------



## Jimbobulan (Sep 19, 2009)

Woah! jacksons playground? Not cool. (funny though) "chuckles to self"


----------



## ravan (Sep 19, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> what about YOU BREED EM WE FEED EM ....


 
LOL!!!


ummm how about tinytots childcare? 
or just *name of suburb* childcare? or early learning centre? 
or ummm if you want reallly sappy, little miracles childcare?


----------



## grizz (Sep 19, 2009)

................ Day care, you breed'em we'll feed'em!


----------



## Goulburn_herper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Furgo's Daycare centre.....100% peadophile free ..Jokes.......*

*Bo- jangles childcare* 

This is my best ...

*Tiny tot rest home......*

*Lil Crittters penatentary*

*Daddies'lil mistakes daycare....*


These are the best i could come up with on short notice....


----------



## MrHappy (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone - some great ideas (just for the record, I do want to stay in business)



wokka said:


> Is that what it is or is it a Child Care Center?


They're all the same really. They are known as Childcare, Day Care or Early Learning centres.

Ravan it already is called *name of suburb* childcare. I am going to change it - New name, new look, new attitude, new reputation. We started the centre up quite a few years ago and had it running extremely well (and full). Then we sold it and watched it slowly go down hill. Now we're buying it back and we want to change everything about it - give it a new lease on life.

I must add that there are two suggestions on here that we really like. Keep them coming please


----------



## Hooglabah (Sep 20, 2009)

pooper scoopers


----------



## Goulburn_herper (Sep 20, 2009)

MrHappy said:


> Thanks for the help everyone - some great ideas (just for the record, I do want to stay in business)
> 
> 
> They're all the same really. They are known as Childcare, Day Care or Early Learning centres.
> ...


 
which 2 and can we vote on here for the final descision lol.......


----------



## jinin (Sep 20, 2009)

Kiddies Cuddle Bunker
Grow and Go
ye old plantation
Quality Time Child Care
Top Notch Daycare


----------



## Goulburn_herper (Sep 20, 2009)

Turner's Daycare..."Turns you little ****s into bigger ****s"


----------



## trader (Sep 20, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> what about YOU BREED EM WE FEED EM ....


 I love that! Very clever!


----------



## Freemason2250 (Sep 20, 2009)

I would name it

"What-Do-I-Get-Out-Of-It?"


----------



## MrHappy (Sep 20, 2009)

Goulburn_herper said:


> which 2 and can we vote on here for the final descision lol.......


 Before we make a decision I'll let you know what our choices are. You can vote for the final decision as long as you choose the one I want.


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 5, 2009)

So these are the ones we like.



Daryl_H said:


> Little1's


 


Danielle-S said:


> Discoveries


 
and 'Raindrops'


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's a late entry inspired by the Vegemite thing.... iPoop 2.0


----------



## poguebono (Oct 5, 2009)

Little Sprouts


----------



## poguebono (Oct 5, 2009)

My sister suggested Gumnut Babies


----------



## ravan (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Daryl_H* 

 
_Little1's_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Danielle-S* 

 
_Discoveries_

and 'Raindrops'

i dont think i'd like the sound of someone 'discovering' my little tyke... but then i might be the only one thinking like that >.>
*watches too many crime shows*


----------



## poguebono (Oct 5, 2009)

Imagine...


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 5, 2009)

Mr Happy... so you're doing the changes for Little1's and Mrs Happy gets the Little2's?


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 6, 2009)

JupiterCreek said:


> Mr Happy... so you're doing the changes for Little1's and Mrs Happy gets the Little2's?


 
No! Mrs Happy will run it and I will keep my teaching job. It takes a special person to work with kids that young.


----------



## gold&black... (Oct 6, 2009)

Lil Dingo's maybe????


----------



## cris (Oct 6, 2009)

emxlfamilyof4 said:


> grasshoppers
> 
> or jacksons playground :lol:



:lol: i was thinking neverland beyond the grave, but something about it seemed a bit creepy.


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Oct 6, 2009)

MrHappy said:


> Thanks for the help everyone - some great ideas (just for the record, I do want to stay in business)
> 
> 
> They're all the same really. They are known as Childcare, Day Care or Early Learning centres.
> ...


 
How about "New Begining"


----------



## TheDarkRose (Oct 6, 2009)

little dreams, 
little dreamers, 
big dreams, 
big dreamers
pioneers
path to the future
pebbles

just some ideas...


----------



## Bonustokin (Oct 6, 2009)

Toddlers Treehouse
Kids Castle
Puzzle Playground
Walkers N Crawlers


----------



## poguebono (Oct 6, 2009)

Dream out Loud


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I think I preferred reading the funny ones. 
We've pretty much decided on a name but you can still keep them coming if you want.


----------



## Sammie_Snake (Sep 8, 2010)

Head Start Education


----------



## FAY (Sep 8, 2010)

Sawn off Savages


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 8, 2010)

Seems to be a common thing these days (on other forums as well, not just APS) to ressurect old threads. This one's from a year ago. There's another in the Gen Discussion section from a year ago too, that's also risen today like Lazarus from the ashes.

Not necessarily a bad thing, depending on the subject, but I'm sure the Childcare Centre in this case would have a name by now.


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 8, 2010)

Cheap labour


----------



## wokka (Sep 8, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> Cheap labour


 You obviously haven't supported too many kids!


----------



## -Peter (Sep 8, 2010)

wokka said:


> You obviously haven't supported too many kids!



lol.

Go with your location as the first part then either childcare or daycare.
I refused to send my kids to a prissy named establishment or one that features clowns, pastel colours or reference to cutes but I'm a curmudgeon.

Seriously, be professional in your approach and own the area you are in. Let your suburb be the brand.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 8, 2010)

I think the name ABC is free again


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 8, 2010)

How about"The Flu Factory" ? 

Sorry, just brainstorming....8)


----------



## Khagan (Sep 8, 2010)

The Incubator LOL then you can refer to them as your 'hatchies'.


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 8, 2010)

I was going suggest Stepping Stones but...


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 8, 2010)

Bush Babies

Gumnut babies

Snugglepots


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 9, 2010)

The Michael Jackson Memorial Child Care Centre.


Well, if Harold Holt can have a swimming pool named after him ...


----------



## FAY (Sep 9, 2010)

Little Rippas


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 9, 2010)

The Forgotten pill.........


----------



## MrHappy (Sep 11, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I think the name ABC is free again



Now that's funny moose.
I can't believe this thread is going again. Thanks for the suggestions, but we named it a loooong time ago.


----------



## Variegata (Sep 11, 2010)

MrHappy said:


> Now that's funny moose.
> I can't believe this thread is going again. Thanks for the suggestions, but we named it a loooong time ago.


 
If you don't mind me asking, what'd you settle on?


----------

